# EXcaliberPC.com



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Alright, I've had some bad luck buying hardware online lately -- but this is ridiculous!

I bought a 500GB hard drive -- and nothing else -- from EXcaliberPC.com. It arrived VERY quickly, but here's how it was packed:




























The box was completely sealed -- it's not a case of leaking peanuts (although we've had that in the past). Someone actually packed it this way! I guess they ran out of peanuts and didn't care to wait for more...

We're testing the hard drive now to see if it fails, but I don't know if I want to trust it!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good grief. I'd be out of business real quick if I shipped something like that. What ever
happened to quality control?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Look on the bright side, NO DENTS!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Ha!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Mike you should send them an e-mail pointing to this thread and gently tell them that *YOU ARE THE TECH GUY* and how it would be in their best interest to send you a new one. Wink...Wink.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Well, I didn't want to contact them until we ran a scan on the disc -- turns out it's just fine, but I'm just worried that it won't last as long as it's supposed to. I'm going to email them now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's truly amazing! I've had stuff packed poorly before, that I believe that tops any of my experiences!  I guess they didn't have a bigger box.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

stantley said:


> Look on the bright side, NO DENTS!


hehe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

A Maxtor?????????????? 

You should have gone with Seagate. Don't you read the New deal of the day thread?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4697778?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

There's a reason they're so cheap.  Seagate is the only brand of hard drive that I won't buy -- I've had every one fail (what I felt was) prematurely.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, never had a Seagate fail (YET, knock on wood) --- but have returned at least 3 Maxtors..............


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

YOU DO KNOW that they are one in the same company now, right???????????


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yeah, but aren't they still built in seperate plants? I don't know, I'm usually a WD guy myself -- just found this one first.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

WD still has 5 year warranties.....I "THINK" 

I have a few of those as well. I just lost two not long ago  Out of warranty.........


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's probably all luck as to how long any particular one lasts -- and maybe how it was shipped.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm sure there is no scientific formula


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

WD went to 3 year warrentys I thinks. The raptors are 5. The only hard drive I won't buy is a Maxtor. Seen way to many fail prematurely.

Send it back


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Question......I've only bought hard drives from brick and mortar outlets, and each time they were encased in a manufacturers protective case.
Are online sources some how different?
Was that HD even shrink wrapped?

Myself, I'd send that HD back. Too risky, IMO.
Too many of those 'peanuts' probably damaged in shipping


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Hard drives bought online are usually "OEM" -- meaning they don't come in the fancy box with the instructions.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Instructions?  What's that?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Too funny!! You think they could have found a smaller box at least. The phrase BB in a boxcar comes to mind. I would send them pictures of the way the drive was packaged and see what their response is.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you return it, use a bigger box


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

A bigger box with one packing peanut in it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

DamageMax drives.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

LOL Mike, what did you do to the online retail folks??

You just seem to be SOL lately bud.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Well, we buy a lot of stuff online, so I figure I have a higher probability of having problems. 

By the way, I emailed EXcaliberPC's RMA department early this week, but didn't get a reply. So, I forwarded the same message to their Support department and a guy (who must be management -- he seemed like he actually cared) replied back asking when he could call me to solve this, if I still had the box so he could see who packed it, and told me that he has sent a new drive with 2-day delivery so that I have it to take to Carlisle with me when I visit the servers on Monday -- and with it will be a UPS tag to ship the old one back. I'm waiting to see if it gets here Monday, but if it does -- WOW, I'm impressed.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hmm, I must remember excaliberpc next time I am looking to buy. I can't even get a tag from newegg to return a double shipment. That is fine, as long as they do not double charge.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

ANd OEM drives do not carry the manufacturers full warranty either.


----------

